# Solved: Problems with built-in Network Service Account



## rickyjo (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a downstream WSUS server running server 2008r2 x64 and WSUS 3.0. When attempting to expand the "Windows Server Update Services" snap in and access "Update Services" I get an error (attached: consoleerror.jpg) "An unexpected error occurred. Please contact your system admin if the problem persists". When I check the error logs I get this:
"Error 7032: ....AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE' under which XmlSerializer is running does not have sufficient permission to access the temp directory...."
I also get these errors:
Event ID (errors): 12052, 12042, 12022, 12032, 12012, 12002. These are all failed "Web Services"
For example: The reporting web service is not running (12002)
or
The API Remoting Web Service is not Running....
The Server Sync web service is not working....
and on it goes. I was hoping re-installing IIS would resolve this problem, but it did not.

I gave Network Service Full Control authority of this directory because of some 7053 errors that mentioned failed addition of DLL files to the directory due to permissions:
c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\apiremoting30\5be96be8\8ff8bbee\
This had no effect.

I finally decided to try putting the Network Service account in the Administrators group, as a test. This also did not work.

When all this failed, I changed the identity of the WSUS application pool in IIS:
I opened the IIS snap-in, selected application pools, choose WSUSPool, right clicked > advanced settings, and under process model changed identity "Network Service" to "local system". 

Now WSUS is working and collecting updates from the upstream server.

For the moment everything is fine, but because this is a production server I need to figure out what exactly is broken so it doesn't bight us again, and ideally, I want to put the WSUS application pool back to using the proper identity.

_For more background and context you may view my original question that I posted before discovering that changing the application pool identity had an effect:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-server/1046180-solved-server-08r2-x64-wsus.html_

Thank you very much for any help you can provide.


----------

